
EcoMom Founder Jody Sherman Has Passed Away - acremades
http://pandodaily.com/2013/01/28/the-la-startup-community-is-mourning-the-loss-ecomom-founder-jody-sherman/
======
lisper
Wow, my jaw is on the floor. Jody was one of my co-founders on Virgin Charter.
Rest in peace, dude.

(No, I have no idea what happened. Jody and I lost touch after V.C.)

------
danieljeff
Not sure if people are feeling it is somehow unkind to speak about the facts
here but for those who wish to know they have been reported by local news in
Las Vegas.

[http://www.8newsnow.com/story/20784172/ecomom-co-founder-
ceo...](http://www.8newsnow.com/story/20784172/ecomom-co-founder-ceo-dead-
at-47)

So sad.

------
dlevine
All I can say is that Jody was a great guy. My cofounder and I hung out with
him one night about a year ago when he was in San Francisco, and he was one of
the nicest and most genuine people I've ever met. Almost sold us on moving our
startup to LA (he was living there at the time).

Totally shocking.

------
alberthartman
A woman I knew just drowned herself The well was deep and muddy She was just
shaking off futility Or punishing somebody My friends were calling up all day
yesterday All emotions and abstractions It seems we all live so close to that
line And so far from satisfaction

-joni

------
gregarious
Jody was a great guy and an inspiration for all of us who believed in what we
were building, in spite of what everyone else had to say.

I was lucky enough to know him for several years and always walked away the
better for it.

He'll be missed.

------
mrmirz
Jody was one of my advisors. I was just exchanging emails with him last week
and he was consoling me about our startup struggles. Having trouble making
sense of this.

------
TapaJob
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/28/jody-sherman-ecomom-
founder...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/28/jody-sherman-ecomom-founder-and-
longtime-web-entrepreneur-has-
died/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+UK)

------
soumitrapaul
Shocking. There is no news of how it happened. 2 days back he updated his
Twitter account. Could anyone tell me?

------
bonchibuji
I think this interview from 2010 is worth re-reading.

[http://www.socaltech.com/interview_with_jody_sherman__ceo_of...](http://www.socaltech.com/interview_with_jody_sherman__ceo_of_ecomom/s-0028531.html)

------
LAMike
How exactly did he die? I remember him from this interview

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5c645Uexx0>

~~~
nikcub
The Facebook post from his wife says:

> He didn’t say goodbye to anyone because he knew he couldn’t.

Which suggests he knew?

I didn't know Jody but the outpouring of grief on my Twitter timeline suggests
that he touched a lot of people and that he will be missed.

~~~
pyre

      | | He didn’t say goodbye to anyone because he
      | | knew he couldn’t.
      |
      | Which suggests he knew?
    

It could suggest:

\- He knew he was going to die, but found it too hard say goodbye to people.

\- He didn't know (e.g. hit by a bus) and therefore couldn't say goodbye.

\- He committed suicide, and his depression prevented him from reaching out to
others, even to say goodbye.

So far as we know, any of these could be true.

~~~
pc86
Granted his wife was distraught when she wrote that, but semantically speaking
if you get hit by a bus you _don't know_ what you won't be able to say
goodbye.

It sounds like it was either a terminal illness of some sort or his own
decision, but frankly the cause is irrelevant. I never heard of him until
today but it sounds like he was a good man and it's a shame for his family,
friends and the community.

------
redhatter
Rest in peace.

------
EGerhart
Why are such successful people killing themselves? They have everything people
dream of...

~~~
andyjohnson0
At this point the cause of death has not been released. Please don't
speculate. Its the last thing that his relatives and friends need right now.

~~~
alihassin
[http://www.8newsnow.com/story/20784172/ecomom-co-founder-
ceo...](http://www.8newsnow.com/story/20784172/ecomom-co-founder-ceo-dead-
at-47)

